# 500V Gebläse-Motor an einem 400V Danfoss Frequenzumrichter. Bestmögliche Leistung??



## gorx (9 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne einen 500V Gebläsemotor an einem 400V Netz mit einem Frequenzumrichter betreiben.

Motordaten 1:
50Hz
500V
20,3A
2940/min
-290mbar

Motordaten 2:
60Hz
500V
20,4A
3540/min
-270mbar

Zurzeit läuft der Motor über den Frequenumrichter mit den Motordaten aus Variante 1, allerdings eben nur 400V. Bisher nimmt er lediglich ~11A auf.

*Kann ich noch mehr Leistung rauskitzeln? *

Mit Variante zwei fällt der Motor nach einer gewissen Zeit aus, wegen dem Thermistorschutz.


----------



## doctorVLT (9 Oktober 2012)

*Alternative*

Hi,
sofern du wirklich nur 400V Netz hast dann kommt der Motor nicht an seinen Nennpunkt.
Wichtig ist am FU das U zu f Verhältnis.

Wenn die Motordaten stimmen wäre diese 500V/50Hz also 10 V pro Hz. Somit wäre 400V bei 40Hz eine Verschiebung.

Bei 500V bei 60Hz wären es nur 8 1/3 V pro Hz...zu wenig was sich im Strom wiederspiegeln dürfte.
Oder 600V mit 60 Hz

Wenn du eine AMA (Automatische Motoranpassung ) machst dürfte die wahrscheinlich sagen dass deine Motordaten nicht stimmen.

Noch mehr Leistung wenn du den Motor, falls möglich, in 230V über "87Hz- Kennlinie" verschaltest. Bedeutet 1,73 fache an Strom.

Gruß


----------

